# M2/M3 Bradley Varients-Need Decals.



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I was given an M2 Bradley made by Tamiya by a friend who wasn't going to build the kit. As it turns out the kit was incomplete, no instructions, decals and missing a few minor parts. I secured a set of instructions online, and the few parts that were missing I can cast or reproduce. Decals are another matter. 
If anyone has a set of decals from any varient of Tamiya kit you are willing to part with, I would be interested in aquireing them by either trade or sale. I would appreciate any help.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can call Tamiya USA on their toll free numbrer and purchase the kit decals. Tamiya is one of the few companies that sells individual components from their kits.

The number is either 1-800 or 1-888 (I forget which) TAMIYAA


----------

